
Ask HN: Share what you're building in terms of IoT devices? - mrburton
I would love to hear what people are doing with IoT and custom devices. Using ESP32? MQTT? Share :)
======
ianbarton
We have used the ESP32 platform in a few projects recently. Personally I love
the balance of functionality vs BOM cost.

The most recent use case has been with an internally developed boostrapped
device that will focus on employee tracking and workflow management. We expect
to launch this in Q1 of 2019 for our first real world implementations combined
with a SaaS offering.

Another was for a B2C device that was developed for a private company to
provide service and interactivity to their customers with a mobile App
(controlling and monitoring the device) in a very niche space.

Happy to talk about specifics - feel free to reach out via email (in profile).

------
ecesena
Led matrix with Android Things. The idea is an output-only device controlled
via mobile app, with a retro style.

Project delayed because AT gpio is pretty slow, and couldn't pilot the matrix
fast enough. We're then using a STM32, and we went down the rabbit hole of
creating our own rpi hat. Lot of learnings.

------
mrburton
I'm curious about what custom devices people are building and what are some of
your biggest struggles?

If you're not building an IoT device, why? Don't know electronics? Too
complex? Too costly?

